# Leaving out of Kemah headed to Galveston for Flounder



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to burn some fuel before it goes bad, going to leave out of Kemah and head to Galveston tomorrow am to flounder fish and or whatever is biting along the way. Just bring your own tackl and eats if you want to go. 25' Seacat.

Garnett

832-603-1698


----------

